# Which tamper fits properly (58mm gaggia)



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I've bought a happy donkey tamper but its ever so slightly too small, so I'm in the same situaton I was with the plastic one, does anyone do one that actually fits properly and is under 30 quid


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There will be loads available for your needs...I too found the HD one too small.

A bit of Tamper porn for you (I have one of these in 58mm+ and it is lovely.....)

http://www.pasmarose.de/catalog/tamper-c-53.html?osCsid=fd7dd28a3a85f2535d59acfb4b456b39


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

brun - I got the 58mm Motta (curved) tamper from Cream Supplies. £14.39 according to their website. It's not an absolute fit in the 58mm classic basket but using the N,S,E & W method it's reasonable. I'm thinking of a vst basket and bottomless portafilter so might need a slightly larger one myself.

Al


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Why is it so difficult to buy one that fits properly


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I think you'll probably find that it's a cheap after market basket rather than the tamper being wrong. I got a replacement double basket for my Classic and my Rocket tamper (which was £50 new) didn't fit it very well. However when I upgraded to an 18g VST basket it fits absolutely perfectly so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

i did buy standard baskets on Ebay, i presumed they were genuine Gaggia


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's an annoying thing. In my (limited) experience 58mm tampers are typically too small for 58mm baskets. Makes no sense. Maybe it's a Gaggia Classic thing.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

My 58.5mm RB is a perfect fit for all my 58mm baskets (I've got loads) apart from my original Silvia basket. With that it is so snug that it can get stuck if grinds get between the side of the tamper and basket. With the VST I could probably get a 59mm tamper in it but I'd end up in the same situation as with my Silvia basket.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its also an Expobar thing. The TORR 58+ convex will fit a VST perfectly BUT will not fit properly in a standard Expobar double basket- far too big...yet a friend's TORR 58- dead flat is slightly too small!


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

So basically if someone made one that actually fitted properly they would sell as none on the market now do


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Are there any UK suppliers of TORR?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Although a great fitting tamper will improve your shots, just like many pieces of kit it is something you can accumulate gradually, and in the meantime a mm or two isn't going to be a disaster as long as the tamper is relatively inexpensive ie under £25


----------



## dougl (Jan 13, 2012)

The concept art aluminium from Drury fits perfectly. Fourth one down 58mm xr3600.

http://www.shopdrury.com/prodtype.asp?strParents=105,120&CAT_ID=121&numRecordPosition=1


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I measured the single and double Gaggia Classic baskets here as (IIRC) 58.4mm, ie they should just accept a 58mm tamper.

I've bought a Motta taper for 58mm baskets which measures as 57.5mm. The very slight extra room allows a some grounds to rise at the sides which I see as beneficial in some respects, especially if the grounds haven't been levelled perfectly.

It works perfectly well, and importantly to me, is high quality and made in Italy. All of the Motta stuff is Italian-made from what I can see.

I think people may think into stuff like tamping a little too much. Look at me, I bloody measured the baskets and tamper with digital calipers!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, I have the Motta tamper the one with a slight curve and it's been great much better than my previous 57/58 tamper!

my shots and drinks straight away improved once it I got it. It wasn't really expensive neither, but still feels like it will last forever.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I was just purchasing this one for my coming soon Gaggia Classic:

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=5370

Does it fit correctly with the Classic filters?

Moreover, my goal is to buy VST 15gr and 18gr, too. Does this tamper will fit right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Not quite. I have the same tamper. I use with 18g VST. It's a little too small. I get by but if I was buying again I'd buy the madebyknock one (58.3mm, I think).


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

A lot of people own the motta 58mm it's a reasonable fit for a 'cheap' tamper and certainly works on the gaggia and VST baskets. One that seems to be rising in popularity and I've only heard good comments is the madebyknock 58.35mm which can be bought here --> http://www.madebyknock.com/buy.html either on its own or with a VST basket. I may be looking at getting one next month.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

According to your comments, may I go for Motta 58mm tamper with no diameter issue for Gaggia and VST basket?

If so, tomorrow morning, I'll place my order!









Strange that I have to buy it from a foreign country like UK even though manufacturer Motta is italian like I am...


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, it'll do the job.


----------

